# Savage axis 22-250 with cfe223 powder



## Goosesniper (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a few rifles and shotguns that were bequeathed to me. however I wanted a high powered varmint gun with a scope that I could use this past winter. After a few months of internet perusal I decided on the camo axis in 22-250. I ordered the rifle from wholesale sports and had it delivered to the door taxes in for 379.00. That is a great price. In fact I don't believe I could find a better deal with any gun. I was equally impressed with the groups that I can get with this package. The rifle has a 1 in 12 twist. Shooting with a 70 gr soft point. Win brass with 38.6 gr CFE powder I was able to obtain the following groups @ 100 yards. . Just goes to show you don't need to spend a lot of money to obtain an excellent rifle for putting meat in the freezer.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site. Thanks for the report and great shooting.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:welcome: :welcome:

The Savage rifles have come a long way with their barrels. My 22-250 did the same thing right out of the box. You will be very happy with it. Have you tried 60 gn bullets yet? Your accuracy might get better.


----------



## Goosesniper (Apr 22, 2014)

dwtrees said:


> :welcome: :welcome:
> 
> The Savage rifles have come a long way with their barrels. My 22-250 did the same thing right out of the box. You will be very happy with it. Have you tried 60 gn bullets yet? Your accuracy might get better.


i have not tried the 60 gr bullets yet. My buddy had 100 70 gr that wouldn't stabilize in his browning 14 twist. I intend on loading up some 63 gr loads. Going to use this for deer season this fall. There is a lot of forums out there that say this load is plenty for deer. In canada there is a lot of ridicule about using the 22-250 for deer. I truly believe that within a 150 yards this round will be very deadly. I've read that within this range it just as good as a 3030.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

One of the biggest challenges using any 22 caliber for deer is using the correct bullet. The lighter bullets are all made for smaller boned and thinner skinned prey.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

My wife has used her 22-250 for deer since I have known her (14 yrs now). She gets one (or more depending on license availability) every year shooting a 52 gn hollow point bullet. I shot my deer last season with my 22-250 using a 60 gn soft point bullet. The deer was at 148 yds and dropped like a bad habit.


----------



## Goosesniper (Apr 22, 2014)

dwtrees said:


> My wife has used her 22-250 for deer since I have known her (14 yrs now). She gets one (or more depending on license availability) every year shooting a 52 gn hollow point bullet. I shot my deer last season with my 22-250 using a 60 gn soft point bullet. The deer was at 148 yds and dropped like a bad habit.


Dw. Thanks for the info. Yeah I agree. Within 150 yards this rifle and round is as good as anything. The .22 bullet expands to over a half an inch. Its not the heaviest or biggest round but it's the velocity that drive it through while the bullet mushrooms. I'd feel more confident shooting a dime sized target with my 250 vs shooting a Pie plate with open sights from my 30/30. Seeing what the varmint rounds do to coyotes I feel very confident in using a soft point round for open field shots up to about 200 yards. Glad to hear someone shares my opinion.


----------



## rhammer (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice job. I have the axis in .223, loading 69 gr nosler custom comp bullets over 25 grains of cfe. what a great combination. I have on more than one occasion, shot quarter sized groups at 300-400 yards, off of a rest. My 300 dollar rifle will outshoot just about anything out there.

Do yourself a favor, and go get a timney trigger for that gun, it will help with groups too. The factory trigger is terribly compared to a timney.


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

I like to make big holes in my deer at close range. These days I use m Pre 64 Model 70 chambered in .30-06 for deer. I used the same rifle for my black bear.

I love .22-250 for varmints. I killed many a coyote with my last one and I expect to do the same with my new one.

I have tried many bullet and powder combos and have had good luck with most. Currently I am using a 60 grn Sierra bullet with 4007 SC powder. It works good in The Viper.


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

the 22-250 will take down deer quite easily but proper bullet placement is the key to a humane kill. good hunting.

Bruce


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

Everyone runs their own race.


----------



## Roblor1985 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have the same rifle and LOVE it. I just put a timney trigger in mine and it is even better IMO.


----------



## roachm (Mar 26, 2015)

I smoked a button buck at just shy of 350 this year. 22-250 is plenty for deer but you have to hit them in the right spot, just as others have said. I'm using a 50 gr Vmax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just curious ... How did the bullet (50gr v-max)perform on a deer?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Anecdotal results of killing a fawn (that's what a button buck is) with a known varmint bullet does not constitute a good choice in bullets; bullets with better integrity are available.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree, used my 250 only 1 time on a deer and never again.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

i know plenty of people that have killed deer with 17 And 22 caliber rounds. I personally don't agree with it but to each their own just don't ask me to help you track it. I do believe at one time minnesota had a .23 caliber restriction(I don't know of a 23 caliber I guess but it got all the varmint rifles out of the woods for big game(legally speaking that is). Here in Texas I could probably get away with using a 22-250 on a deer but I'll be damned if that deer jumps my fence and off my property so 12 gauge with slugs it will be!


----------



## ppro (Mar 13, 2016)

The 60 gr. Nosler partition works very well on deer size game...you can drive it hard and it holds together and penetrates. I wouldn't hesitate to use it for a game load in the 22 250 as long as it is accurate in your particular firearm.


----------

